# craftsman #315.26921 Bearing Replacement



## Russo79 (Feb 12, 2018)

I have one of the 'cursed' Sears routers that I purchased second hand knowing about its jammed depth adjustment issues. I have managed to free the depth adjustment and the router has been giving trouble free service. Unfortunately when I was freeing it up I had broken off the spindle lock which has been a PITA. I now have a replacement housing and need to learn how to remove the broken one. I am thinking the armature needs to be pressed out of the bearing so the end cover can be removed. Am I on the right track or should I just use the router as is? I add that I have been using it in purpose built router fixtures and not inverted in a table, probably why it has been working for me.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I guess you've looked at the diagram at https://www.ereplacementparts.com/craftsman-315269210-router-parts-c-158286_170726_170782.html. You may have to take out [18] retaining ring and screws [1][25]. The brushes [18] should probably be removed first too. I'm just guessing from looking at the drawing. I'm assuming you can't replace only the spindle lock because the housing is damaged.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My very first router was a Craftsman with a same-brand mini table. It seemed fine until I bought the 1617, then I sold the two for $60.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I can't be sure from the drawing either but either way the top has to come off. It depends where the lock engages the shaft. Put a piece of wood over the end of the shaft or nut minus collet and tap on the wood to drive the armature out of the bearing. When it lets go it's going to fall so be prepared have something or someone catch it.


----------

